# pre-set heater?



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

okay i managed to get a hold of a couple heaters very cheap, didnt realize that they were pre-set (atleast i'm guessing, cause there is nothing that turns)

i cant seem to find any info on this heater at all... like whats the pre-set

has anyone ever heard of this heater? it's black and clear, and this is all that is written on it...

Thermal Compact
150 watt
IP 68
Askoll
Made in Italy

any help much appreciated!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

If it's the same one I used to have (Thermo Compact Heaters, distributed by Hagen) on top there should be a little knob that has a little arrowhead you can turn to the temperature that you want to achieve , depending on the size of your tank you might either have to play with it a little to get the right temperature (I think what they were trying to say about pre-set is set it to the number on top and you will get that temperature)


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

i must have the word wrong then, all i know there is no way to change the temp. has anyone even heard of this kind of heater?


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ive had one for a 5 gal tank befor...it was plastic with some black sand stuff in the middle...it kinda exploded and made sh*t go allover the tank and killed my fish


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

a pre set heater comes set at a predefined temp 26 27 28 or what ever but you can still ajust them


----------

